# Kondogbia: è lotta a 3. Milan, Inter e Arsenal. Le news.



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, su Kondogbia nelle ultime ore c'è da registrare un forte inserimento dell'Arsenal. Milan e Inter sono sempre in corsa, ma i londinesi sembrano fare sul serio.

Se Kondogbia deciderà di andare in Inghilterra, Milan e Inter si sfideranno per Imbula.

Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia-e-lotta-3-milan-inter-e-arsenal-le-news-vt29185.html#post727632


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, su Kondogbia nelle ultime ore c'è da registrare un forte inserimento dell'Arsenal. Milan e Inter sono sempre in corsa, ma i londinesi sembrano fare sul serio.
> 
> Se Kondogbia deciderà di andare in Inghilterra, Milan e Inter si sfideranno per Imbula.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia-e-lotta-3-milan-inter-e-arsenal-le-news-vt29185.html#post727632


Mamma mia se non prendono Kondogbia si devono nascondere


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Condor.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Giugno 2015)

Ma sto Arsenal di mea sta sempre in mezzo quando ci interessa qualcosa? L'Inter neanche lo considero, non hanno forza neanche per piangere, figurati se con il progetto che abbiamo noi se ne va li a giocare.


----------



## Black (16 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma sto Arsenal di mea sta sempre in mezzo quando ci interessa qualcosa? L'Inter neanche lo considero, non hanno forza neanche per piangere, figurati se con il progetto che abbiamo noi se ne va li a giocare.



il dubbio che sale a questo punto è.... ma ce l'abbiamo veramente un progetto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2015)

Se sfuma Ibra non ci dobbiamo pensare su due volte e dobbiamo andare a chiudere domani mattina, anzi stanotte.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, su Kondogbia nelle ultime ore c'è da registrare un forte inserimento dell'Arsenal. Milan e Inter sono sempre in corsa, ma i londinesi sembrano fare sul serio.
> 
> Se Kondogbia deciderà di andare in Inghilterra, Milan e Inter si sfideranno per Imbula.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia-e-lotta-3-milan-inter-e-arsenal-le-news-vt29185.html#post727632



dai condor perdiamo anche questo


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, su Kondogbia nelle ultime ore c'è da registrare un forte inserimento dell'Arsenal. Milan e Inter sono sempre in corsa, ma i londinesi sembrano fare sul serio.
> 
> Se Kondogbia deciderà di andare in Inghilterra, Milan e Inter si sfideranno per Imbula.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia-e-lotta-3-milan-inter-e-arsenal-le-news-vt29185.html#post727632



Passi Ibra che per tanti motivi è una storia a se... ma se salta questo, deve succedere il finimondo. Galliani deve essere cacciato a forza. non c'è cristi


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, su Kondogbia nelle ultime ore c'è da registrare un forte inserimento dell'Arsenal. Milan e Inter sono sempre in corsa, ma i londinesi sembrano fare sul serio.
> 
> Se Kondogbia deciderà di andare in Inghilterra, Milan e Inter si sfideranno per Imbula.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia-e-lotta-3-milan-inter-e-arsenal-le-news-vt29185.html#post727632



Stasera Mihajlovic è stato chiaro: vuole questo giocatore. Il club preparasse l'assegno in bianco per Galliani. Il giocatore sarebbe d'accordo, il club traccheggia perché vuole scatenare l'asta. Partire, firmare, tornare: semplice.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

se salta questo stavolta galliani lo menano davvero


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> se salta questo stavolta galliani lo menano davvero



Ma cosa vuoi che succeda dai... ogni volta è cosi, poi puntualmente tiene il suo posto.

Lui può fare quello che vuole, tanto la poltrona non è in bilico e che cambia lui


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che succeda dai... ogni volta è cosi, poi puntualmente tiene il suo posto.
> 
> Lui può fare quello che vuole, tanto la poltrona non è in bilico e che cambia lui



purtroppo mi sa che hai ragione... siamo schiavi di sto incompetente


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> se salta questo stavolta galliani lo menano davvero


L'esitazione non è di Galliani, è di Berlusconi. È rimasto atterrito dalle cifre dell'operazione, non conosce bene il giocatore per valutarne la convenienza e ha frenato preferendo avere l'ok dell'allenatore, che è arrivato. Ora però deve mettere Galliani su un aereo: Abate gli manderà bomboniera e confetti direttamente a Montecarlo.


----------



## Litte2307 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ahahah ma non vi rendete conto che per un semplice forse mancato acquisto di Ibra state drammatizzando in una maniera assurda tutto? Ahahahah ragazzi, mettetevi l'anima in pace... L'estate deve quasi ancora iniziare e il mercato dura fino a settembre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Ahahah ma non vi rendete conto che per un semplice forse mancato acquisto di Ibra state drammatizzando in una maniera assurda tutto? Ahahahah ragazzi, mettetevi l'anima in pace... L'estate deve quasi ancora iniziare e il mercato dura fino a settembre


E poi tutti sanno che il mercato inizia alla fine di agosto


----------



## drzvago (16 Giugno 2015)

dai condor fuori la grana


----------



## markjordan (16 Giugno 2015)

arrivera' ma costa troppo x cui si trova altro


----------



## de sica (16 Giugno 2015)

State tranquilli che arriva. Inutile stare a frignare. Non sappiamo neanche se il condor stia in trattative o meno


----------



## Dany20 (17 Giugno 2015)

Questo è da prendere senza se e senza ma. Non facciamo cavolate per favore.


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Giugno 2015)

Quant era il budget per il mercato con l arrivo di Bee? 100mln? di euro o di lire? Perché mi vien da dire "ho un brutto presentimento"?


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Di Marzio si è inserita anche l'Arsenal per Kondo, forse sarà per questo che Galliani pensa anche ad Imbula...


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio si è inserita anche l'Arsenal per Kondo, forse sarà per questo che Galliani pensa anche ad Imbula...



Non ce ne può fregare di meno...a meno che questi non offrano 40 milioni non ci sono scuse per non prenderlo


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, su Kondogbia nelle ultime ore c'è da registrare un forte inserimento dell'Arsenal. Milan e Inter sono sempre in corsa, ma i londinesi sembrano fare sul serio.
> 
> Se Kondogbia deciderà di andare in Inghilterra, Milan e Inter si sfideranno per Imbula.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia-e-lotta-3-milan-inter-e-arsenal-le-news-vt29185.html#post727632



Ma quale Imbula, Gallo vai a Montecarlo maledizione!!


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma quale Imbula, Gallo vai a Montecarlo maledizione!!


Se non ci va domani per me è finita...se l'Arsenal è piombata su di lui non credo aspettino i comodi di Galliani e quindi fino a giovedì


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Se non ci va domani per me è finita...se l'Arsenal è piombata su di lui non credo aspettino i comodi di Galliani e quindi fino a giovedì



Il Milan non è che non ha fatto alcuna offerta. Galliani è giá stato a Montecarlo a formalizzare un'offerta sia al Monaco sia a Kondogbia. L'Arsenal potrebbe pareggiare quanto proposto dal Milan, ma non mi preoccuperei. A parità d offerta, si tratta di scegliere tra un club con la storia del Milan che punta a tornare ai vertici del calcio mondiale e che ha una tradizione vincente in Champions, e uno che non vince mai e che per prendere i giocatori importanti deve sempre strapagarli.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Milan non è che non ha fatto alcuna offerta. Galliani è giá stato a Montecarlo a formalizzare un'offerta sia al Monaco sia a Kondogbia. L'Arsenal potrebbe pareggiare quanto proposto dal Milan, ma non mi preoccuperei. A parità d offerta, si tratta di scegliere tra un club con la storia del Milan che punta a tornare ai vertici del calcio mondiale e che ha una tradizione vincente in Champions, e uno che non vince mai e che per prendere i giocatori importanti deve sempre strapagarli.



Dopo Iturbe, Dybala, Conte, Ibra, etc etc etc pure quest'altro devi battezzare. E dai..

Basta su.


----------



## Sanchez (17 Giugno 2015)

Ma non dovevamo comprare Ibra, Kondo, Hummels ecc ecc? Quì rischiamo di farceli fregare tutti, ci siamo solo illusi 


Maledetto Condor, manco coi soldi


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Tra Imbula è Kondogbia c'e un abisso, quello del Marsiglia non puo essere una alternativa


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Ma non dovevamo comprare Ibra, Kondo, Hummels ecc ecc? Quì rischiamo di farceli fregare tutti, ci siamo solo illusi
> 
> Maledetto Condor, manco coi soldi



Kondogbia è in corso, Ibrahimovic si chiude solo se il PSG offre il rinnovo del contratto, accettato. Di Hummels non parlerei, la migliore stampa letteralmente ignora l'esistenza stessa di questa trattativa: nuvole a pecorelle nel cielo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Ma chi ti si Imbula.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, su Kondogbia nelle ultime ore c'è da registrare un forte inserimento dell'Arsenal. Milan e Inter sono sempre in corsa, ma i londinesi sembrano fare sul serio.
> 
> Se Kondogbia deciderà di andare in Inghilterra, Milan e Inter si sfideranno per Imbula.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia-e-lotta-3-milan-inter-e-arsenal-le-news-vt29185.html#post727632



La concorrenza per questo qui è fortissima, non possiamo permetterci di tirarla troppo per le lunghe.


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà a Sportitalia afferma che nelle prossime 48 ore ci saranno novità su Kondogbia: pare che Juventus o Inter lanceranno un assalto per il centrocampista del Monaco*


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà a Sportitalia afferma che nelle prossime 48 ore ci saranno novità su Kondogbia: pare che Juventus o Inter lanceranno un assalto per il centrocampista del Monaco*



io ho l'impressione che siamo poco decisi su questo giocatore e non capisco il motivo. Mi sembra messo in secondo piano (come trattativa) rispetto a Mrtinez e Ibra, ma non sono assolutamente d'accordo. Perchè non investire con decisione per un centrocampista giovane, potenzialmente un top player, in un ruolo dove siamo clamorosamente scoperti? Tra l'altro sarebbe un giocatore che nel futuro potrebbe raddoppiare il suo valore di mercato, sarebbe un vero e proprio investimento. Però sembra, come ogni volta, che i soldi a disposizione siano sempre per attaccanti o mezze punte, per i centrocampisti e difensori spendiamo sempre cifre ridicole. Per me è assolutamente grave, avremmo così sempre una squadra debole in difesa che non riesce a servire a dovere le punte. Spero di sbagliarmi...


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà a Sportitalia afferma che nelle prossime 48 ore ci saranno novità su Kondogbia: pare che Juventus o Inter lanceranno un assalto per il centrocampista del Monaco*



Ribadisco: sarei fortemente sorpreso se il Milan non riuscisse a chiudere questa operazione, perché le condizioni di base ci sono tutte, compresi i buoni uffici di Lucas e l'esistenza di contropartite tecniche di interesse del Monaco. Viene riferito che nella cena di ieri sera ad Arcore il nuovo tecnico Mihajlovic avrebbe insistito su questo giocatore. Il braccino corto lo userei per altri giochi: abbiamo appena speso 35 milioni di euro più ingaggio per Martinez, straordinario attaccante ventinovenne, non mi tratterrei per un eccezionale centrocampista ventiduenne. Detto questo, i conti in tasca non si fanno a nessuno.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Giugno 2015)

Non c'è un minimo criterio nelle strategie di galliani, come da sempre. 
Anche con i soldi si rivela mediocre e invecchiato. 
Vada via.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma sto Arsenal di mea sta sempre in mezzo quando ci interessa qualcosa? L'Inter neanche lo considero, non hanno forza neanche per piangere, figurati se con il progetto che abbiamo noi se ne va li a giocare.



Sui giocatori forti c'è sempre concorrenza..si vede che non eravamo più abituati a certi mercati...stai certo che se invece di Kondogbia andavamo a trattare per il Traoré di turno lo si portava a casa in mezz'ora..


----------



## Reblanck (17 Giugno 2015)

Per adesso l'unica cosa che rimprovero a Galliani è quella che parla troppo,si deve stare zitto e portare a casa i risultati.
Su Kondogobia è normale che ci sia concorrenza ed è altrettanto normale che prima di accettare il Milan (squadra senza CL e che viene da anni bui ) si valutano prima anche le altre offerte.

Un altra cosa che vorrei è vedere gente giovane al Milan e di talento,basta con i 30 enni.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà a Sportitalia afferma che nelle prossime 48 ore ci saranno novità su Kondogbia: pare che Juventus o Inter lanceranno un assalto per il centrocampista del Monaco*



La Juventus non è interessata. E se tengono tutti e 4 i centrocampisti effettivamente non ha senso.


----------



## bmb (17 Giugno 2015)

Domani il condor non va al matrimonio per prendere un giocatore, speriamo sia lui.


----------



## Valex (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà a Sportitalia afferma che nelle prossime 48 ore ci saranno novità su Kondogbia: pare che Juventus o Inter lanceranno un assalto per il centrocampista del Monaco*



Sono sempre stato ottimista su questo affare! Anzi ho sempre ribadito come questo affare fosse legato a quello di martinez! Pero credetemi, dopo ieri sono convinto che ci stanno prendendo in giro! È il solito teatrino mi sa! Di martinez non si sa nulla, kondogbia mi sa mai trattato, ibra che non si svincola! E in compenso che succede: rinnova abate, arriva ely e boateng...ragazzi solito teatrino! Felice che possa essere smentito pero il mio ottimismo è andato a farsi benedire!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà: Nelle prossime 48 ore tutto potrebbe essere più chiaro, L'inter un mese fa si era mossa quando ha capito che la trattativa di Toure era diffiicle, i rossoneri sono piombati sul giocatore all'improvvisimo offrendo 26/27 milioni subito, l'inter è pronta a rilanciare ma mantendendo un profilo basso e Galliani è pronto a muoversi senza lasciare riferimenti. La sensazione è che per prenderlo seviranno 30 milioni.*


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Nelle prossime 48 ore tutto potrebbe essere più chiaro, L'inter un mese fa si era mossa quando ha capito che la trattativa di Toure era diffiicle, i rossoneri sono piombati sul giocatore all'improvvisimo offrendo 26/27 milioni subito, l'inter è pronta a rilanciare ma mantendendo un profilo basso e Galliani è pronto a muoversi senza lasciare riferimenti. La sensazione è che per prenderlo seviranno 30 milioni.*



Si ma che si muova quel dannato. Questo ormai ha perso il ritmo a lavorare sempre e solo da giannino co i suoi amichetti di merende


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

Valex ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato ottimista su questo affare! Anzi ho sempre ribadito come questo affare fosse legato a quello di martinez! Pero credetemi, dopo ieri sono convinto che ci stanno prendendo in giro! È il solito teatrino mi sa! Di martinez non si sa nulla, kondogbia mi sa mai trattato, ibra che non si svincola! E in compenso che succede: rinnova abate, arriva ely e boateng...ragazzi solito teatrino! Felice che possa essere smentito pero il mio ottimismo è andato a farsi benedire!!



E mentre noi ci danniamo l'anima quel buffone se ne sta comodamente a milano a fare selfie... Ora non mi stupirei se uscisse che x colpa di inzaghi non possiamo fare mercato... Ormai galliani è un livro aperto... Inutile come un cesso senza carta igienica


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Nelle prossime 48 ore tutto potrebbe essere più chiaro, L'inter un mese fa si era mossa quando ha capito che la trattativa di Toure era diffiicle, i rossoneri sono piombati sul giocatore all'improvvisimo offrendo 26/27 milioni subito, l'inter è pronta a rilanciare ma mantendendo un profilo basso e Galliani è pronto a muoversi senza lasciare riferimenti. La sensazione è che per prenderlo seviranno 30 milioni.*



Io non capisco perchè non abbiamo chiuso la trattativa come fanno tutti senza tirarla per le lunghe. O sono sparate giornalistiche quelle dei vari inserimenti oppure le altre società vedendo che noi non quagliavamo si sono fatte avanti.
Ora, anche se io sono un convinto detrattore di Galliani, mi viene il dubbio che tutti sti soldi paventati non esistano.
Ero molto più tranquillo quando pensavo che il giocatore fosse della Doyen, ora ho il serio timore che sfumi.


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Nelle prossime 48 ore tutto potrebbe essere più chiaro, L'inter un mese fa si era mossa quando ha capito che la trattativa di Toure era diffiicle, i rossoneri sono piombati sul giocatore all'improvvisimo offrendo 26/27 milioni subito, l'inter è pronta a rilanciare ma mantendendo un profilo basso e Galliani è pronto a muoversi senza lasciare riferimenti. La sensazione è che per prenderlo seviranno 30 milioni.*



Io sono convinto che il problema siano i soldi. Abbiamo visto per es. con Martinez, basta che paghi la società e il giocatore il discorso è chiuso. Abbiamo vinto già la concorrenza di Arsenal e altre squadre inglesi. Il problema è quanti soldi vuole destinare Galliani per lui?


----------



## Valex (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Nelle prossime 48 ore tutto potrebbe essere più chiaro, L'inter un mese fa si era mossa quando ha capito che la trattativa di Toure era diffiicle, i rossoneri sono piombati sul giocatore all'improvvisimo offrendo 26/27 milioni subito, l'inter è pronta a rilanciare ma mantendendo un profilo basso e Galliani è pronto a muoversi senza lasciare riferimenti. La sensazione è che per prenderlo seviranno 30 milioni.*





wfiesso ha scritto:


> E mentre noi ci danniamo l'anima quel buffone se ne sta comodamente a milano a fare selfie... Ora non mi stupirei se uscisse che x colpa di inzaghi non possiamo fare mercato... Ormai galliani è un livro aperto... Inutile come un cesso senza carta igienica



Credemi sono stanco! Amo il milan come tutti voi! Ho speso migliaia di euro per venire a milano a vedere le partite ( sono di palermo)! Sto perdendo l'entusiasmo, stanno distruggendo il milan! 
Felice di essere smentito e preso in giro, ormai non credo piu alle trattative di mercato! Credo solo all'ufficilità e finora 0 giocatori presi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Nelle prossime 48 ore tutto potrebbe essere più chiaro, L'inter un mese fa si era mossa quando ha capito che la trattativa di Toure era diffiicle, i rossoneri sono piombati sul giocatore all'improvvisimo offrendo 26/27 milioni subito, l'inter è pronta a rilanciare ma mantendendo un profilo basso e Galliani è pronto a muoversi senza lasciare riferimenti. La sensazione è che per prenderlo seviranno 30 milioni.*



Mi pare francamente impossibile che il giocatore tra noi e l'inter scelga loro vista la diversa dimensione dei due club..poi col discorso Doyen..
Mah..forse dovremo tutti smetterla di andare dietro ad ogni sparata giornalistica che un giorno dicono che prendiamo tutti e il giorno dietro che non arriva più nessuno..
Guarda caso ieri era già fatta per ibra, Kondogbia era quasi fatto e Hummels un obbiettivo concreto..

Oggi tutto sfumato...

Mi sembrano tutti epigoni di bargiggia....


----------



## Il Genio (17 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio si è inserita anche l'Arsenal per Kondo, forse sarà per questo che Galliani pensa anche ad Imbula...



Se non si muove in fretta lo prendiamo si in bula...


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi state calmi, l'Inter non è in corsa. Non ha i soldi per prenderlo. Miranda gli costerà sui 15/20 mln, secondo voi ne spenderanno 30 per kondo? E da dove li prendono sti soldi? Mancini è scemo, ma non fino a sto punto. Sa benissimo che la difesa è il reparto principale da rinforzare, quindi punteranno tutto lì. Poi per ora a centrocampo sono coperti, non hanno ceduto kovacic, perché dovrebbero prendere kondo? È solo fuffa l'interesse dell'Inter. In più aggiungiamoci che noi abbiamo Nelio Lucas dalla nostra parte. Dai raga calma e sangue freddo. Se lo vogliamo veramente il giocatore è già quasi nostro.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (17 Giugno 2015)

Valex ha scritto:


> Credemi sono stanco! Amo il milan come tutti voi! Ho speso migliaia di euro per venire a milano a vedere le partite ( sono di palermo)! Sto perdendo l'entusiasmo, stanno distruggendo il milan!
> Felice di essere smentito e preso in giro, ormai non credo piu alle trattative di mercato! Credo solo all'ufficilità e finora 0 giocatori presi!



Caro Valex, come ti capisco.
Alla finale di CdC di Monaco ho incontrato due tifosi Milanisti che arrivavano da Palermo, in auto, dopo un viaggio durato 24 ore.
Mi dissero: "tu sei fortunato che puoi vedere il Milan tutte le volte che vuoi". Lì ho capito cosa vuol dire essere veri tifosi del Milan.
Come te e tanti altri tifosi del Meridione.
Come finì la partita lo sappiamo tutti.
Ma il Milan è come l'Araba Fenice, risorge sempre dalle sue ceneri.
Tieni duro, torneranno le soddisfazioni.
Fregatene delle trattative, sono solo una droga per tenere legati i lettori di giornali, siti web, TV private , Forum e quant'altro: quello che conta è la volontà che il Milan torni in alto e prima o poi ci riuscirà.
Te lo dice un pessimista...


----------



## Il Genio (17 Giugno 2015)

Ieri era giornata cruciale per il nostro futuro, si metteva da parte la grana Inzaghi in un modo o nell'altro e si partiva ufficialmente con Mihajlovic.
Cena di rito e, soprattutto, riunione e carte in tavola.

JM caso a parte perchè era sotto gli occhi di tutti che ci servisse un Vero centravanti, quindi 35mln e 4 a lui a prescindere.
Quindi se li abbiamo, come pare, 'usciti' a babbo morto è perchè il grano c'è.

Da oggi si comincia a fare sul serio, tant'è che Galliani ha programmato l'incontro (col Monaco?) per domani (non va al matrimonio etc...)

Sapendo che domani chiuderemo per K, l'agente o il Monaco stesso ha cominciato a fare il giro delle 7 chiese per scatenare l'asta.

A me sembra lineare, non so a voi


----------



## sion (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ieri era giornata cruciale per il nostro futuro, si metteva da parte la grana Inzaghi in un modo o nell'altro e si partiva ufficialmente con Mihajlovic.
> Cena di rito e, soprattutto, riunione e carte in tavola.
> 
> JM caso a parte perchè era sotto gli occhi di tutti che ci servisse un Vero centravanti, quindi 35mln e 4 a lui a prescindere.
> ...



il problema e' che sono solo supposizioni nostre..non ce neinte di certo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

*Tuttosport: domani Galliani volerà a Monaco per cercare di chiudere per Kondogbia. E' dunque questo il viaggio che ha causato l'annullamento della sua presenza al matrimonio di Abate?*


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: domani Galliani volerà a Monaco per cercare di chiudere per Kondogbia. E' dunque questo il viaggio che ha causato l'annullamento della sua presenza al matrimonio di Abate?*



Speriamo, se domani non chiudiamo per kondogbia io lo do per perso!! Se invece chiudiamo domani allora inizio ad essere un po' più ottimista!!


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: domani Galliani volerà a Monaco per cercare di chiudere per Kondogbia. E' dunque questo il viaggio che ha causato l'annullamento della sua presenza al matrimonio di Abate?*



Possiamo solo sperarlo.


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2015)

*Laudisa su Twitter: Galliani chiama l'Inter, il Milan non è su Imbula e Miranda. Probabilmente chiede il via libera su Kondogbia.*


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Laudisa su Twitter: Galliani chiama l'Inter, il Milan non è su Imbula e Miranda. Probabilmente chiede il via libera su Kondogbia.*



Adesso dobbiamo chiedere il via libera all'inter?


----------



## Schism75 (17 Giugno 2015)

boh speriamo.


----------



## sion (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: domani Galliani volerà a Monaco per cercare di chiudere per Kondogbia. E' dunque questo il viaggio che ha causato l'annullamento della sua presenza al matrimonio di Abate?*



attenzione che e' la notizia di ieri riportata pari pari da sportmediaset..non hanno niente in mano questi di tuttosport tranne,come sempre,la supposizione..e' una non notizia


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Va preso ragazzi, mi dicono che Imbula sia una pippa stile Tourè, e comunque un mediano alla Gattuso/Medel, di sta gente non abbiamo bisogno sotto con il monegasco... Abbiamo già perso Ibra, per Martinez non c'e' niente di certo, cominciamo a prendere sto mezzo fenomeno please..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Laudisa su Twitter: Galliani chiama l'Inter, il Milan non è su Imbula e Miranda. Probabilmente chiede il via libera su Kondogbia.*



Di quello se ne parla qui: http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-fassone-non-ci-interessano-imbula-e-miranda-vt29194.html



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: domani Galliani volerà a Monaco per cercare di chiudere per Kondogbia. E' dunque questo il viaggio che ha causato l'annullamento della sua presenza al matrimonio di Abate?*



Up


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Laudisa su Twitter: Galliani chiama l'Inter, il Milan non è su Imbula e Miranda. Probabilmente chiede il via libera su Kondogbia.*





malos ha scritto:


> Adesso dobbiamo chiedere il via libera all'inter?



Secondo me si mettono d'accordo per non farsi guerre e alzare i prezzi. Io (Galliani) ho più soldi e mi prendo Kondogbia, tu (Fassone) ti prendi Imbula che costa meno. Così non facciamo lievitare i prezzi con guerre di mercato


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: domani Galliani volerà a Monaco per cercare di chiudere per Kondogbia. E' dunque questo il viaggio che ha causato l'annullamento della sua presenza al matrimonio di Abate?*



.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si mettono d'accordo per non farsi guerre e alzare i prezzi. Io (Galliani) ho più soldi e mi prendo Kondogbia, tu (Fassone) ti prendi Imbula che costa meno. Così non facciamo lievitare i prezzi con guerre di mercato



Si e all'Arsenal chi glielo dice???


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: domani Galliani volerà a Monaco per cercare di chiudere per Kondogbia. E' dunque questo il viaggio che ha causato l'annullamento della sua presenza al matrimonio di Abate?*





zlatan ha scritto:


> Si e all'Arsenal chi glielo dice???



Beh vediamola questa offerta dell'Arsenal. Non vorrei fosse come l'offerta fatta a J. Martinez delle famose squadre inglesi... Vediamo


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che il problema siano i soldi. Abbiamo visto per es. con Martinez, basta che paghi la società e il giocatore il discorso è chiuso. Abbiamo vinto già la concorrenza di Arsenal e altre squadre inglesi. Il problema è quanti soldi vuole destinare Galliani per lui?



No: sono i soldi che vuole destinare Berlusconi. Gli sarà arrivata sul tavolo una richiesta di 30 milioni per questo giocatore, non lo conosce bene, avrà voluto parlare con Mihajlovic per valutare con lui la necessità del sacrificio, gli sarà stata confermata la necessità. Tutto qui.


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si mettono d'accordo per non farsi guerre e alzare i prezzi. Io (Galliani) ho più soldi e mi prendo Kondogbia, tu (Fassone) ti prendi Imbula che costa meno. Così non facciamo lievitare i prezzi con guerre di mercato



Le persone intelligenti fanno così. Quelle meno tirano fuori petrolio in Qatar e fanno i presidenti del PSG. Ad ognuno il suo.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Va preso ragazzi, mi dicono che Imbula sia una pippa *stile Tourè*, e comunque un mediano alla Gattuso/Medel, di sta gente non abbiamo bisogno sotto con il monegasco... Abbiamo già perso Ibra, per Martinez non c'e' niente di certo, cominciamo a prendere sto mezzo fenomeno please..



Intendi Traorè? Tourè mica tanto pippa


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: domani Galliani volerà a Monaco per cercare di chiudere per Kondogbia. E' dunque questo il viaggio che ha causato l'annullamento della sua presenza al matrimonio di Abate?*



Ma domani giovedì? No perchè vorrei far notare che oggi è il 5 giorno di seguito (potrei capire il weekend...potrei ma lunedì,martedì,mercoledì proprio no) che Galliani non fa niente di serio a meno che non abbia già chiuso per giocatori di cui non sappiamo niente (Immagino Boateng .........)
Io aspetto se no sono insulti a non finire.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma domani giovedì? No perchè vorrei far notare che oggi è il 5 giorno di seguito (potrei capire il weekend...potrei ma lunedì,martedì,mercoledì proprio no) che Galliani non fa niente di serio a meno che non abbia già chiuso per giocatori di cui non sappiamo niente (Immagino Boateng .........)
> Io aspetto se no sono insulti a non finire.



Adesso però non esageriamo, cosa fa Galliani lo sa solo lui, come facciamo a dire che negli ultimi 5 giorni non abbia fatto niente?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: domani Galliani volerà a Monaco per cercare di chiudere per Kondogbia. E' dunque questo il viaggio che ha causato l'annullamento della sua presenza al matrimonio di Abate?*



*Dobbiamo darci tutti una calmata, siamo al 17 giugno e stiamo trattando giocatori importanti o comunque seguiti da molti club. Fino allo scorso anno in questi tempi non si parlava di nulla. Non possiamo pretendere di passare all'improvviso da 0 a 100km/h.

Inoltre una cosa va chiarita, e mi rivolgo sempre a tutti: qui dentro non sono tollerati insulti tra noi e tanto meno insulti a giocatori, dirigenti o altre persone. Di qualsiasi squadra o colore. Per cui se il caldo inizia a dare alla testa, evitiamo di scrivere e diamoci prima una rinfrescata. Non sfoghiamo tensioni e frustrazioni nel forum. Grazie.*


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adesso però non esageriamo, cosa fa Galliani lo sa solo lui, come facciamo a dire che negli ultimi 5 giorni non abbia fatto niente?



No va beh infatti non ho detto che sicuramente non ha fatto niente 
Io sto a metà tra disperazione e speranza


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà a Monaco per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*



Speriamo sia la volta buona! Dai! Già che ci sia un incontro è un bel segnale!


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*



Se (ripeto se) riusciamo a chiudere con lui, avendo già JM in tasca si comincia a mettere bene. Poi a Ibra ci pensiamo.


----------



## diavolo (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*



La richiesta economica del giocatore comunque è esagerata


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*



Spero che vada lì per chiudere e non per un semplice colloquio interlocutorio


----------



## gabuz (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*



Domani non è mica il giorno del matrimonio di Abate? _"Vado a prendere un giocatore" (cit.)_


----------



## Il Genio (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Adesso però non esageriamo, cosa fa Galliani lo sa solo lui, come facciamo a dire che negli ultimi 5 giorni non abbia fatto niente?



Ma infatti.
Chi ci dice che l'agente del calciatore non fosse già impegnato altrove per beghe relative ad un altro assistito? Oppure che i dirigenti del Monaco non avessero altri impegni ieri e ieir l'altro?
Non è FM dove clicchi su _fai l'offerta_ e dopo 20 secondi stai già trattando il contratto.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Giugno 2015)

3,5 è esagerato, come un top player che ha già vinto la champions.


----------



## Il Genio (17 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> La richiesta economica del giocatore comunque è esagerata



Abbiamo dato 1,2mln all'anno per 3 anni a Traorè, decenza vuole che fino a 18mln all'anno per Kondogbia sono una cifra coerente


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*





gabuz ha scritto:


> Domani non è mica il giorno del matrimonio di Abate? _"Vado a prendere un giocatore" (cit.)_



Si, è proprio domani  quindi direi che si è capito quale giocatore ci porteremo a casa!  e in caso contrario chi verrà ricoperto di insulti...! Comunque battute a parte, speriamo di mettere una seria ipoteca sul giocatore. Rinforzare il centrocampo è di vitale importanza.



neversayconte ha scritto:


> 3,5 è esagerato, come un top player che ha già vinto la champions.



non hai tutti i torti, ma se dai 3,5M a Montolivo... un giovane talento seguito da tanti club, e con una discreta esperienza internazionale è logico che pretenda almeno quella cifra.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se (ripeto se) riusciamo a chiudere con lui, avendo già JM in tasca si comincia a mettere bene. Poi a Ibra ci pensiamo.



Si sono d'accordo, pero' con l'aggiunta di un grande difensore... Cioè se arriviamo al raduno con Martinez Kongo e un fenomeno in difesa, sarei ultra felice, Ibra lo dò per perso purtroppo, ma cosi' e qualche aggiustatina a centrocampo (MAuri e Baselli anche se io avrei puntato su Valdifiori che si integrerebbe alla grande con Kongo, altro che Imbula che è un Gattuso scarso), e sfoltimento della rosa, alla champions potremmo pensarci....


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> 3,5 è esagerato, come un top player che ha già vinto la champions.



Per gli standard di Galliani è un ingaggio equo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*


Bisogna capire che per trattare giocatori del genere esiste una cosa chiamata concorrenza. Ci vuole tempo, cerchiamo di essere fiduciosi ragazzi.


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*



Ieri si sono visti tutti ad Arcore, Berlusconi ha ascoltato Mihajlovic e, solo allora, ha dato l'ok a Galliani per partire a Montecarlo e chiudere sul giovanotto... Tutto normale, solo per qualcuno Galliani è al Forte a prendere la tintarella: poveretto, al massimo la prende scomodamente sul lastrico solare pendente del Portello, e buca pure pranzi nuziali gratis. Uno sfigato.


----------



## Reblanck (17 Giugno 2015)

Iniziamo a ufficializzare questo e J.Martinez e sarebbe già tanta roba.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ieri si sono visti tutti ad Arcore, Berlusconi ha ascoltato Mihajlovic e, solo allora, ha dato l'ok a Galliani per partire a Montecarlo e chiudere sul giovanotto... Tutto normale, solo per qualcuno Galliani è al Forte a prendere la tintarella: poveretto, al massimo la prende scomodamente sul lastrico solare pendente del Portello, e buca pure pranzi nuziali gratis. Uno sfigato.



Ecco il fatto che buchi il matrimonio del suo idolo Abate, mi fa sperare che vada a chiudere non a parlare e basta... Sperem ragazzi


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ecco il fatto che buchi il matrimonio del suo idolo Abate, mi fa sperare che vada a chiudere non a parlare e basta... Sperem ragazzi



Beh se rinuncia ad un pranzo matrimoniale per kondogbia vuol dire che è già nostro.. Altrimenti avrebbe rimandato l'incontro al giorno dopo!!


----------



## diavolo (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Abbiamo dato 1,2mln all'anno per 3 anni a Traorè, decenza vuole che fino a 18mln all'anno per Kondogbia sono una cifra coerente


Ecco magari mi auspicherei che non si commettesserò più gli errori di una volta.Kondo a me piace tantissimo però chiede 4 milioni quando al Monacò ne percepisce 1,5 per me uno stipendio di 2,5 più bonus sarebbe la cifra più giusta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*



Vedremo se domani partirà veramente,se parte e non torna con nulla di fatto mi sa che non arriva.


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*



anche ieri doveva volare e poi non ha spiccato il volo


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*



Speriamo sia l'ultimo viaggio.


----------



## de sica (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dobbiamo darci tutti una calmata, siamo al 17 giugno e stiamo trattando giocatori importanti o comunque seguiti da molti club. Fino allo scorso anno in questi tempi non si parlava di nulla. Non possiamo pretendere di passare all'improvviso da 0 a 100km/h.
> 
> Inoltre una cosa va chiarita, e mi rivolgo sempre a tutti: qui dentro non sono tollerati insulti tra noi e tanto meno insulti a giocatori, dirigenti o altre persone. Di qualsiasi squadra o colore. Per cui se il caldo inizia a dare alla testa, evitiamo di scrivere e diamoci prima una rinfrescata. Non sfoghiamo tensioni e frustrazioni nel forum. Grazie.*



Amen.

Abbiate fede, il mercato non si conclude in pochi giorni. Non stiamo facendo la spesa al supermercato


----------



## Il Genio (17 Giugno 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ecco magari mi auspicherei che non si commettesserò più gli errori di una volta.Kondo a me piace tantissimo però chiede 4 milioni quando al Monacò ne percepisce 1,5 per me uno stipendio di 2,5 più bonus sarebbe la cifra più giusta.



Ma certo, purtroppo però le cifre le fa il mercato, inevitabile.
Io dico che in questo caso non sono soldi buttati perchè il giocatore è di assoluto valore, sicuramente se l'avessimo trattato solo un mese fa gli avremmo potuto dare meno, ma oggi purtroppo è inevitabile.
Che poi, a ben pensarci, li togli a Essien+Pazzini e li dai a lui


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*



Lol il viaggio della speranza. Posso chiederti dove si trova la notizia, perchè non riesco a trovarla sul sito della Gazzetta


----------



## Dany20 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*


Le richieste sono un po elevate ma se dobbiamo tornare a vincere a bisogna iniziare a comprare questi e poi ricordiamo che c'è Mexes che prende 4 milioni...


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Le richieste sono un po elevate ma se dobbiamo tornare a vincere a bisogna iniziare a comprare questi e poi ricordiamo che c'è Mexes che prende 4 milioni...



Non più per fortuna, adesso se vuole rimanere non supererà l'1,5 milioni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Lol il viaggio della speranza. Posso chiederti dove si trova la notizia, perchè non riesco a trovarla sul sito della Gazzetta



edizione cartacea.


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dobbiamo darci tutti una calmata, siamo al 17 giugno e stiamo trattando giocatori importanti o comunque seguiti da molti club. Fino allo scorso anno in questi tempi non si parlava di nulla. Non possiamo pretendere di passare all'improvviso da 0 a 100km/h.
> 
> Inoltre una cosa va chiarita, e mi rivolgo sempre a tutti: qui dentro non sono tollerati insulti tra noi e tanto meno insulti a giocatori, dirigenti o altre persone. Di qualsiasi squadra o colore. Per cui se il caldo inizia a dare alla testa, evitiamo di scrivere e diamoci prima una rinfrescata. Non sfoghiamo tensioni e frustrazioni nel forum. Grazie.*




Amen


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*


*Quote aggiornate dei bookmakers inglesi (SKY), sulla trattativa:
Resta al Monaco: 3,50
Milan: 2,75
Arsenal: 3,75
Inter: 6,00
La quota dei Gunners è scesa in picchiata nelle ultime 24h, a testimonianza di come le voci uscite ieri siano fondate.
Sfida a due per il giocatore, l'Inter sembra defilarsi.*


----------



## Pivellino (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, su Kondogbia nelle ultime ore c'è da registrare un forte inserimento dell'Arsenal. Milan e Inter sono sempre in corsa, ma i londinesi sembrano fare sul serio.
> 
> Se Kondogbia deciderà di andare in Inghilterra, Milan e Inter si sfideranno per Imbula.
> 
> Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/kondogbia-e-lotta-3-milan-inter-e-arsenal-le-news-vt29185.html#post727632



Come dire se salta Kondobdia resta Imculà


----------



## Pampu7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Pensiamo a far firmare lui è J.Martinez, sono le priorità, Ibra sarebbe il regalo


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

*Per sportmediaset il viaggio a Montecarlo ci sarà tra oggi e domani*


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo arrivi, darebbe una bella scossa al nostro mediocre centrocampo


----------



## neversayconte (17 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Speriamo arrivi, darebbe una bella scossa al nostro mediocre centrocampo



Non è un regista comunque, e se non arriva Ibra serve comunque anche un regista.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Quote aggiornate dei bookmakers inglesi (SKY), sulla trattativa:
> Resta al Monaco: 3,50
> Milan: 2,75
> Arsenal: 3,75
> ...



Forza, diamo un altro due di picche a Wenger!!!


----------



## Vinnie (17 Giugno 2015)

Mah speriamo.


----------



## Black (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Quote aggiornate dei bookmakers inglesi (SKY), sulla trattativa:
> Resta al Monaco: 3,50
> Milan: 2,75
> Arsenal: 3,75
> ...



speriamo sia vero e che arrivi almeno questo. Se non arriva Ibra, è ancora più importante rinforzare il centrocampo


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Vedremo se domani partirà veramente,se parte e non torna con nulla di fatto mi sa che non arriva.



Se parte, va per chiudere. Come successo con Jackson Martinez.


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2015)

Intanto dall'Inghilterra danno per quasi chiuso l'affare Arsenal-Kondogbia.. Con Wenger che ha avuto diversi contatti con il giocatore stesso!!


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

Inter su Kondogbia? Mai esistita.
Imbula? Il padre ha detto che ha già deciso la sua prossima squadra...Inter o Valencia? 

Non c'entra se è della Doyen o no...se un giocatore è stato loro, direi che hanno comunque una corsia preferenziale rispetto ad altri no?
Conoscono già il procuratore, la società con cui hanno trattato e tutto il resto.
Quindi, anche qui, calma.
Se il Gallo parte, si chiude


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Intanto dall'Inghilterra danno per quasi chiuso l'affare Arsenal-Kondogbia.. Con Wenger che ha avuto diversi contatti con il giocatore stesso!!



Sono il primo che insulta Galliani ma se fosse così vicino all'Arsenal credo che Galliani volerebbe oggi stesso a Monaco perchè è impossibile che il Monaco non chieda prima al Milan se vuole pareggiare l'offerta dell'Arsenal


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Intanto dall'Inghilterra danno per quasi chiuso l'affare Arsenal-Kondogbia.. Con Wenger che ha avuto diversi contatti con il giocatore stesso!!



La stampa inglese è peggio di Tuttosport


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sono il primo che insulta Galliani ma se fosse così vicino all'Arsenal credo che Galliani volerebbe oggi stesso a Monaco perchè è impossibile che il Monaco non chieda prima al Milan se vuole pareggiare l'offerta dell'Arsenal



Ma siete così convinti che il Milan abbia la precedenza? 

A quanto leggo non si è proprio trattato per Kondogbia.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma siete così convinti che il Milan abbia la precedenza?
> 
> A quanto leggo non si è proprio trattato per Kondogbia.


La precedenza? Galliani a Montercarlo ci è andato,se vogliono venderlo all'Arsenal chiederanno prima al Milan,è nei loro interessi.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> La precedenza? Galliani a Montercarlo ci è andato,se vogliono venderlo all'Arsenal chiederanno prima al Milan,è nei loro interessi.



Spero sia come dici tu. Ma non sono convinto che Galliani sia andato a Montecarlo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*





Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Quote aggiornate dei bookmakers inglesi (SKY), sulla trattativa:
> Resta al Monaco: 3,50
> Milan: 2,75
> Arsenal: 3,75
> ...



.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Quote aggiornate dei bookmakers inglesi (SKY), sulla trattativa:
> Resta al Monaco: 3,50
> Milan: 2,75
> Arsenal: 3,75
> ...




siamo in vantaggio secondo i bookmakers, ma è evidente che la quota dell'arsenal è calata drasticamente. Occhio.


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

Piace a Wenger, ma oltre un tot l'Arsenal non andrà...
Anche perchè a centrocampo sono già abbastanza coperti (Ramsey, Wilshere, Coquelin, Arteta)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> siamo in vantaggio secondo i bookmakers, ma è evidente che la quota dell'arsenal è calata drasticamente. Occhio.



Forse per questo Galliani domani farà una capatina a Monaco...  rimettere le debite distanze tra noi e gli inseguitori. Magari una bella ipoteca.


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Forse per questo Galliani domani farà una capatina a Monaco...  rimettere le debite distanze tra noi e gli inseguitori. Magari una bella ipoteca.



Sono d'accordo, domani cercheremo di chiudere.


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *siamo al 17 giugno e stiamo trattando giocatori importanti o comunque seguiti da molti club. Fino allo scorso anno in questi tempi non si parlava di nulla.*



Unica nota stonata: *tutti gli anni è così*. Lo scorso anno si parlava difatti di Iturbe a 30 mln, con il Milan in vantaggio su tutti. Poi alla cessione di Balotelli si è parlato di Jackson Martinez, con fantomatiche offerte. Infine siamo finiti con Torres e compagnia. Detto ciò resto ottimista ma posso capire tutti quelli che hanno paura del teatrino, visto che bene o male il film è il medesimo, sperando che il finale cambi quest'anno!



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: domani Galliani volerà nel Principato per parlare con la squadra francese e lo stesso giocatore. Quest'ultimo chiede uno stipendio di 3,5M + un bonus di mezzo milione.*



Speriamo che questo viaggio sia vero. Oltretutto, come sapete, sono tifosissimo dell'Arsenal. Mi aggiorno 24/7 su di essa e sulle voci più ''insiders''. *Posso dirvi che non siamo affatto su Kondogbia. Al momento Wenger si concentra come al solito su Carvalho, Benzema e soprattutto su Scheinderlin del Southampton per quel ruolo. Altro che il francese.*


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Unica nota stonata: *tutti gli anni è così*. Lo scorso anno si parlava difatti di Iturbe a 30 mln, con il Milan in vantaggio su tutti. Poi alla cessione di Balotelli si è parlato di Jackson Martinez, con fantomatiche offerte. Infine siamo finiti con Torres e compagnia. Detto ciò resto ottimista ma posso capire tutti quelli che hanno paura del teatrino, visto che bene o male il film è il medesimo, sperando che il finale cambi quest'anno!
> 
> 
> 
> Speriamo che questo viaggio sia vero. Oltretutto, come sapete, sono tifosissimo dell'Arsenal. Mi aggiorno 24/7 su di essa e sulle voci più ''insiders''. *Posso dirvi che non siamo affatto su Kondogbia. Al momento Wenger si concentra come al solito su Carvalho, Benzema e soprattutto su Scheinderlin del Southampton per quel ruolo. Altro che il francese.*



Scheinderlin è buono


----------



## George Weah (17 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, domani cercheremo di chiudere.



Sì dai, sono positivo anch'io. Tutta l'evoluzione della situazione porta a pensare che il buon Adrianone domani andrà a chiudere. Non vedo l'ora, vedremo!


----------



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Scheinderlin è buono



MOLTO buono. E conosce già il calcio inglese. Ed è già più maturo come calciatore. Senza contare che davanti alla difesa abbiamo già Ramsey, Coquelin che viene da un annata mostruosa, Arteta, Wilshere ecc.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*



i soliti maledetti....


----------



## kYMERA (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*



Bravi. Se ce lo fregano son contento, cosi impara Galliani a non fare nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*



VA beh io alzo le mani allora, non prendiamo manco lui.


----------



## 4-3-3 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*



Tranquilli... Ausilio non ha la grana.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*





4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Tranquilli... Ausilio non ha la grana.



.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*




Tutti i dettagli QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/blitz-dellinter-francia-per-kondogbia-e-imbula-vt29201.html#post728342


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

Noi Kondogbia, loro Imbula...è chiaro.
Tra l'altro il padre/agente ha detto tempo fa che il suo sogno era l'inter e che aveva già deciso la sua prossima squadra.
Su Kondogbia non c'è niente, ci siamo solo noi.


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*



30 mln non in quanti anni? 25-30?
Questi vogliono farci spendere di più e basta, se finisce bene per noi dovremmo fare lo stesso, tutto il mercato.


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*


Per me staranno per chiudere per Imbula.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*



Anche per Imbula....la chiamata sarà stata "Andate voi su Imbula e Kondogbia...non leggete i giornali noi siamo solo sui parametro zero"


----------



## sion (17 Giugno 2015)

dicono sia a marsiglia per imbula..


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*


Ma è uno scherzo? Ma prendiamo LUI e IMBULA e magari anche MIRANDA...ma chi si credono di essere sti qua...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*



Comunque il blitz c'è stato ieri, proprio quando si sono sentiti Galliani e Fassone. Oggi invece va a Marsiglia. Quindi tutto tornerebbe. Noi su Kondo, loro sull'Imbuto. Calm down.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> *Quote aggiornate dei bookmakers inglesi (SKY), sulla trattativa:
> Resta al Monaco: 3,50
> Milan: 2,75
> Arsenal: 3,75
> ...



Non voglio fare il bastian contrario, ma ultimamente su ogni trattativa vedo pubblicare queste benedette quote 

Le quote solo inizialmente son preparate dai bookmakers, poi seguono il flusso delle scommesse, e il flusso delle scommesse segue le notizie (a volte inventate)

Se domani tutti i giornali scrivessero "Messi vicino al Milan", la quota scenderebbe di brutto, ma Messi mica arriverebbe davvero.


----------



## Jack14 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*



.


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*



tranquilli tanto domani il condor spicca il volo!!


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

L'Inter chiuderà per Miranda ed Imbula...noi in attesa.
Le seconde scelte le lasciamo ad altri


----------



## Julian Ross (17 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> dicono sia a marsiglia per imbula..



Imbula sarebbe comunque un buonissimo colpo .
Qualcosa sotto bolle, anche perché Ausilio non va in giro a caso. 

Dobbiamo chiudere per Kondo, altrimenti Galliani è capacissimo di ripiegare su kucka.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare il bastian contrario, ma ultimamente su ogni trattativa vedo pubblicare queste benedette quote
> 
> Le quote solo inizialmente son preparate dai bookmakers, poi seguono il flusso delle scommesse, e il flusso delle scommesse segue le notizie (a volte inventate)
> 
> Se domani tutti i giornali scrivessero "Messi vicino al Milan", la quota scenderebbe di brutto, ma Messi mica arriverebbe davvero.



corretto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*



Letto poco fa da Di Marzio che vogliono provare a prendere o Kondo o Imbula, speriamo che chiudano per iol 2° ( io manco so chi sia).


----------



## Vinnie (17 Giugno 2015)

Ma questi dove li prendono 30mln per Kondo???? Solito articolo da giornalai. Rimango fiducioso


----------



## 4-3-3 (17 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio su Twitter: Il milan resta favorito su Kondogbia mentre l'inter lo è su Imbula. Situazione in evoluzione!*


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

*Per Sportmediaset si tratta solo di un sondaggio dell'Inter che comunque dopo la presunta telefonata di stamattina si è gia defilata virando su Imbula. Per loro su Kondogbia c'e solo il milan (Arsenal non menzionato).*


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: Il milan resta favorito su Kondogbia mentre l'inter lo è su Imbula. Situazione in evoluzione!*



Mi sembrava chiaro già da prima


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Letto poco fa da Di Marzio che vogliono provare a prendere o Kondo o Imbula, speriamo che chiudano per iol 2° ( io manco so chi sia).


Questo Imbula dovrebbe essere un pò più tecnico rispetto a Kondo. Comunque anche io spero che se prendono qualcuno sia Imbula meglio ancora Thiago Motta o Felipe Melo.


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: Il milan resta favorito su Kondogbia mentre l'inter lo è su Imbula. Situazione in evoluzione!*



Se è vero che vanno su Imbula, Galliani aspetterà che arrivi qualcuno a fare sul serio per il Kondo


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

non per qualcosa, ma imbula è anche più tecnico di kondogbia. Se lo prende l'inter a costi minori rispetto al giocatore del monaco fa un gran colpo. Io mi auguro che alla fine prendano felipe melo o thiago motta


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: Il milan resta favorito su Kondogbia mentre l'inter lo è su Imbula. Situazione in evoluzione!*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*



*Pedullà smentisce: Ausilio si trova a Milano, le trattative continuano a distanza.*


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non per qualcosa, ma imbula è anche più tecnico di kondogbia. Se lo prende l'inter a costi minori rispetto al giocatore del monaco fa un gran colpo. Io mi auguro che alla fine prendano felipe melo o thiago motta



Come scrissi qualche tempo fa siamo certi che con gli stessi soldi di kondo non prendi qualcuno meglio? Per me Kondo è un buon giocatore ma in questo momento ha un livello di mediaticità esagerato.


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non per qualcosa, ma imbula è anche più tecnico di kondogbia. Se lo prende l'inter a costi minori rispetto al giocatore del monaco fa un gran colpo. Io mi auguro che alla fine prendano felipe melo o thiago motta



No un attimo, qualcosa non mi torna 
Se Kondogbia lo prende l'inter è una tragedia, mentre se noi prendiamo Imbula bè non male, ma era meglio Kondogbia.
Ora, noi prendiamo Kondogbia e l'inter Imbula...e magicamente Imbula diventa più tecnico di Kondogbia...Come??


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Come scrissi qualche tempo fa siamo certi che con gli stessi soldi di kondo non prendi qualcuno meglio? Per me Kondo è un buon giocatore ma in questo momento ha un livello di mediaticità esagerato.



Uno come Kondogbia non esiste al mondo, con quel fisico e quei piedi ci sono solo Tourè e Pogba...uno prende 5 volte l'ingaggio di Geoffrey, mentre l'altro vale due miliardi di euro.
30-35 milioni sono tanti, ma il ragazzo li vale.
Questo qui è una piovra


----------



## Snake (17 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset si tratta solo di un sondaggio dell'Inter che comunque dopo la presunta telefonata di stamattina si è gia defilata virando su Imbula. Per loro su Kondogbia c'e solo il milan (Arsenal non menzionato).*



Ma Raimondi ieri non diceva che l'Inter aveva effettuato il sorpasso? facessero pace col cervello


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> No un attimo, qualcosa non mi torna
> Se Kondogbia lo prende l'inter è una tragedia, mentre se noi prendiamo Imbula bè non male, ma era meglio Kondogbia.
> Ora, noi prendiamo Kondogbia e l'inter Imbula...e magicamente Imbula diventa più tecnico di Kondogbia...Come??



assolutamente no. Io ho sempre detto che imbula non sfigura rispetto a kondogbia. Il fatto di prendere il giocatore del monaco, è anche una questione di principio, altrimenti facciamo una figura di melma mondiale. 
La verità è che kondogbia e imbula si assomigliano molto, con il primo che ha maggior esperienza internazionale, e il secondo però più tecnico. Se l'inter spende 18 mln per imbula fa un gran colpo. Se ne spende 30 allora sarebbe come il nostro con kondogbia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset si tratta solo di un sondaggio dell'Inter che comunque dopo la presunta telefonata di stamattina si è gia defilata virando su Imbula. Per loro su Kondogbia c'e solo il milan (Arsenal non menzionato).*





4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: Il milan resta favorito su Kondogbia mentre l'inter lo è su Imbula. Situazione in evoluzione!*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà smentisce: Ausilio si trova a Milano, le trattative continuano a distanza.*




Ultime news quotate però.


----------



## Vinnie (17 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ma Raimondi ieri non diceva che l'Inter aveva effettuato il sorpasso? facessero pace col cervello



Non sanno piu che scrivere... la verità e che non sanno un ca.. come noi


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> assolutamente no. Io ho sempre detto che imbula non sfigura rispetto a kondogbia. Il fatto di prendere il giocatore del monaco, è anche una questione di principio, altrimenti facciamo una figura di melma mondiale.
> La verità è che kondogbia e imbula si assomigliano molto, con il primo che ha maggior esperienza internazionale, e il secondo però più tecnico. Se l'inter spende 18 mln per imbula fa un gran colpo. Se ne spende 30 allora sarebbe come il nostro con kondogbia.



Kondogbia ha un anno in meno ed a livello fisico è già più sviluppato...come piedi siamo lì, forse qualcosa di meglio Imbula, ma tra i due io vado a prendere Kondogbia tutta la vita.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Uno come Kondogbia non esiste al mondo, con quel fisico e quei piedi ci sono solo Tourè e Pogba...uno prende 5 volte l'ingaggio di Geoffrey, mentre l'altro vale due miliardi di euro.
> 30-35 milioni sono tanti, ma il ragazzo li vale.
> Questo qui è una piovra



quali piedi? pogba e tourè? ma sicuro che conosci il giocatore? 
Pogba è meno difensivo ma molto più estroso e tecnico. Non confondiamo i due giocatori pls. 
Kondogbia è forte, ma non è tecnico, certo non è de jong ma sicuramente non è pogba o yaya tourè.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (17 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare il bastian contrario, ma ultimamente su ogni trattativa vedo pubblicare queste benedette quote
> 
> Le quote solo inizialmente son preparate dai bookmakers, poi seguono il flusso delle scommesse, e il flusso delle scommesse segue le notizie (a volte inventate)
> 
> Se domani tutti i giornali scrivessero "Messi vicino al Milan", la quota scenderebbe di brutto, ma Messi mica arriverebbe davvero.



non è propriamente così, molte volte vengono ritoccate/tolte dai bookies stessi, altrimenti sarebbero in perdita non credi?
ad esempio miranda, fino a due giorni fa l'inter era quotata a 8,00 mentre il milan era in pole a 3,00..beh, appena è uscita la news sull'inter la quota è crollata ma il milan era ancora in pole, eppure SKY UK ha tolto l'evento perchè riteneva che il trasferimento era ormai fatto..stessa cosa per Martinez


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quali piedi? pogba e tourè? ma sicuro che conosci il giocatore?
> Pogba è meno difensivo ma molto più estroso e tecnico. Non confondiamo i due giocatori pls.
> Kondogbia è forte, ma non è tecnico, certo non è de jong ma sicuramente non è pogba o yaya tourè.


La mia paura è di ritrovarci un giocatore si forte ma nello stesso tempo un giocatore che non ti cambia il centrocampo. Io resto dell'idea che affianco a uno con piedi buoni allora farebbe davvero la differenza.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

Ma scusate fino a 2 ore fa leggevo che Imbula è un medianaccio stile Gattuso, e adesso leggo che ha dei piedi migliori di Kongodbia??? O ma mettetevi d'accordo perchè io non lo conosco e vorrei capire...


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà smentisce: Ausilio si trova a Milano, le trattative continuano a distanza.*



Anche oggi ognuno racconta una cosa diversa.


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quali piedi? pogba e tourè? ma sicuro che conosci il giocatore?
> Pogba è meno difensivo ma molto più estroso e tecnico. Non confondiamo i due giocatori pls.
> Kondogbia è forte, ma non è tecnico, certo non è de jong ma sicuramente non è pogba o yaya tourè.



Volevo specificare che Tourè e Pogba sono più tecnici ovviamente, ma non l'ho fatto ed ovviamente vengo attaccato su quel punto 
Kondogbia fa del fisico, della marcatura e dell'anticipo le sue armi migliori, ma con i piedi ci sa fare ed anche molto bene...quindi il paragone non mi sembra così distante dalla realtà.
Gli altri due hanno piedi migliori, ma a livello difensivo sono più carenti...quindi le qualità si bilanciano


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: Il milan resta favorito su Kondogbia mentre l'inter lo è su Imbula. Situazione in evoluzione!*



.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> non è propriamente così, molte volte vengono ritoccate/tolte dai bookies stessi, altrimenti sarebbero in perdita non credi?
> ad esempio miranda, fino a due giorni fa l'inter era quotata a 8,00 mentre il milan era in pole a 3,00..beh, appena è uscita la news sull'inter la quota è crollata ma il milan era ancora in pole, eppure SKY UK ha tolto l'evento perchè riteneva che il trasferimento era ormai fatto..stessa cosa per Martinez



Prima di perderci la chiudono, son semplici software automatici.

Il banco vince sempre, stai tranquillo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Per Sportmediaset si tratta solo di un sondaggio dell'Inter che comunque dopo la presunta telefonata di stamattina si è gia defilata virando su Imbula. Per loro su Kondogbia c'e solo il milan (Arsenal non menzionato).*





4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: Il milan resta favorito su Kondogbia mentre l'inter lo è su Imbula. Situazione in evoluzione!*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: c'è stato un blitz di Ausilio (Inter) in Francia per Kondogbia.*





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà smentisce: Ausilio si trova a Milano, le trattative continuano a distanza.*




*Sky: Ieri il Monaco ha chiesto all'Inter 35 milioni per Kondogbia, cifra ritenuta troppo alta per l'Inter.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ieri il Monaco ha chiesto all'Inter 35 milioni per Kondogbia, cifra ritenuta troppo alta per l'Inter.*



Qualcuno aveva realmente paura dell'Inter?


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Qualcuno aveva realmente paura dell'Inter?



Se vendono mezza squadra (che vale su per giù quella cifra) sì.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

```

```



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Qualcuno aveva realmente paura dell'Inter?



L'inter non fa paura proprio a nessuno, a preoccupare sono i continui rinvii su OGNI SACROSANTA TRATTATIVA... "Vado a comprare..." Ma vai, sta zitto e fa il lavoro per cui sei pagato, senza fare tanto l'eroe o lo sceneggiatore... Che buffone


----------



## George Weah (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ieri il Monaco ha chiesto all'Inter 35 milioni per Kondogbia, cifra ritenuta troppo alta per l'Inter.*



Ma si sa qualcosa su quanto ammonta l'offerta del Milan? Galliani ha realmente offerto 30 milioni?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ieri il Monaco ha chiesto all'Inter 35 milioni per Kondogbia, cifra ritenuta troppo alta per l'Inter.*



.


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ieri il Monaco ha chiesto all'Inter 35 milioni per Kondogbia, cifra ritenuta troppo alta per l'Inter.*



 anche se lo prendiamo noi 35 sono tanti tanti. spero che a 30 si può chiudere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ieri il Monaco ha chiesto all'Inter 35 milioni per Kondogbia, cifra ritenuta troppo alta per l'Inter.*



Continuo a pensare che l'inter sia come il Milan degli ultimi 2-3 anni.
Viene citata in tutte le operazioni di mercato come elemento di disturbo, ma in realtà non ha una lira.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ieri il Monaco ha chiesto all'Inter 35 milioni per Kondogbia, cifra ritenuta troppo alta per l'Inter.*



Credo che anche se fosse stata 30 sarebbe stata ritenuta troppo alta.


----------



## zlatan (17 Giugno 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Ma si sa qualcosa su quanto ammonta l'offerta del Milan? Galliani ha realmente offerto 30 milioni?



Parlano di 28 ma loro ne vogliono 35. Secondo a 32 si puo' chiudere, ma bisogna vedere se lui ha voglia di venire....


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Ma si sa qualcosa su quanto ammonta l'offerta del Milan? Galliani ha realmente offerto 30 milioni?



Più che altro...si è fatto almeno un sondaggio?


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che l'inter sia come il Milan degli ultimi 2-3 anni.
> Viene citata in tutte le operazioni di mercato come elemento di disturbo, ma in realtà non ha una lira.


Per quel che ne sappiamo anche il Milan potrebbe essere ancora così eh.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Parlano di 28 ma loro ne vogliono 35. Secondo a 32 si puo' chiudere, ma bisogna vedere se lui ha voglia di venire....



La voglia di venire ce l'ha,manco il più idiota dell'universo preferirebbe il Monaco.
Per me anche a 30+2 di bonus


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ieri il Monaco ha chiesto all'Inter 35 milioni per Kondogbia, cifra ritenuta troppo alta per l'Inter.*



Di Marzio si mettesse d'accordo con se stesso comunque, prima 30 milioni, ora 35.....la prossima settimana saranno 40


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (17 Giugno 2015)

Premesso che non seguo il calcio francese ma questo Kondogbia non costa un po' troppo? Io l'ho visto nelle due partite con i gobbi e mi è piaciuto, però cavolo 35 milioni sono tanti


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Per quel che ne sappiamo anche il Milan potrebbe essere ancora così eh.



I 35 milioni al Porto per Martinez me li sarò sognati allora....


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Premesso che non seguo il calcio francese ma questo Kondogbia non costa un po' troppo? Io l'ho visto nelle due partite con i gobbi e mi è piaciuto, però cavolo 35 milioni sono tanti



Se Allan ne vale 18, Kondogbia ne vale giustamente 30.
Senza nulla togliere al primo che è un gran bel giocatore di sostanza...ma le caratteristiche e la natura purtroppo propendono per il secondo.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> I 35 milioni al Porto per Martinez me li sarò sognati allora....



Io sono ottimista e ci spero ma la realtà è che per ora non abbiamo speso...quando sarà ufficiale Martinez ne riparliamo ma per ora non abbiamo dato una lira al Porto


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ieri il Monaco ha chiesto all'Inter 35 milioni per Kondogbia, cifra ritenuta troppo alta per l'Inter.*



Ma non chiedevano 30?????
A queste cifre temo Galliani non ci arrivi per un centrocampista... Speriamo scendano almeno a 30


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma non chiedevano 30?????
> A queste cifre temo Galliani non ci arrivi per un centrocampista... Speriamo scendano almeno a 30



No si è sempre parlato di 35 e di un'offerta di Galliani intorno ai 28, si dice che a 30 si potrebbe chiudere.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> No si è sempre parlato di 35 e di un'offerta di Galliani intorno ai 28, si dice che a 30 si potrebbe chiudere.



Ah ecco!!


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

Siamo solo al 17 giugno e gia non vedo l'ora che il mercato chiuda, sarà ancor piu snervante degli altri anni...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (17 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> L'inter non fa paura proprio a nessuno, a preoccupare sono i continui rinvii su OGNI SACROSANTA TRATTATIVA... "Vado a comprare..." Ma vai, sta zitto e fa il lavoro per cui sei pagato, senza fare tanto l'eroe o lo sceneggiatore... Che buffone



Galliani in questo calciomercato non sta parlando praticamente mai e non rilascia dichiarazioni da settimane.
Non diamogli colpe che non ha


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Siamo solo al 17 giugno e gia non vedo l'ora che il mercato chiuda, sarà ancor piu snervante degli altri anni...



Purtroppo mi tocca stare tutto il giorno davanti al PC e la voglia di dare un occhio viene con annesso fastidio in giorni come oggi in cui tutto sembra sfumare e andare male..
Potessi staccarmi dal PC per un mese penso che di quello che combina fester ma soprattutto di quello che scrivono i pennaioli non mi fregherebbe molto..


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Siamo solo al 17 giugno e gia non vedo l'ora che il mercato chiuda, sarà ancor piu snervante degli altri anni...



Il mercato di quest'anno, esclusi i nomi, sarà come quello di tutti gli altri anni...mettiamoci il cuore in pace.
I ritmi dei media, dei giornali e dei forum sono questi...bisogna scrivere, non importa la qualità di quel che si scrive.
Tutte queste bufere mediatiche intorno ad ogni trattativa le fanno gli esperti di calciomercato, non Galliani.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo mi tocca stare tutto il giorno davanti al PC e la voglia di dare un occhio viene con annesso fastidio in giorni come oggi in cui tutto sembra sfumare e andare male..
> Potessi staccarmi dal PC per un mese penso che di quello che combina fester ma soprattutto di quello che scrivono i pennaioli non mi fregherebbe molto..


Hai ragionissima,ti capisco e aspetto qualche ufficialità almeno per tranquillizzarmi


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Il mercato di quest'anno, esclusi i nomi, sarà come quello di tutti gli altri anni...mettiamoci il cuore in pace.
> I ritmi dei media, dei giornali e dei forum sono questi...bisogna scrivere, non importa la qualità di quel che si scrive.
> Tutte queste bufere mediatiche intorno ad ogni trattativa le fanno gli esperti di calciomercato, non Galliani.



Certo che però scrivere "il mercato di quest'anno sarà come quello di tutti gli altri anni" anche se in un altro senso mi fa salire il pessimismo


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Galliani in questo calciomercato non sta parlando praticamente mai e non rilascia dichiarazioni da settimane.
> Non diamogli colpe che non ha



Chi ha memoria rossonera lunga, sa benissimo che il Galliani in silenzio radio è sinonimo di operatività totale. Per i prossimi quindici giorni dubito che la condizione cambierà. Silenzio, dunque.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Galliani in questo calciomercato non sta parlando praticamente mai e non rilascia dichiarazioni da settimane.
> Non diamogli colpe che non ha



Ripeto quello che ho detto anche in altri post, galliani ad oggi x quanto mi riguarda ha fatto zero, puo girare il mondo, parlare o meno, ma : 1) in questa situazione ci siamo grazie a lui e al paparino
2) trattative concluse positivamente zero
3) se la gente lo insulta o lo addita la colpa è solo sua, sta raccogliendo cio che ha seminato

Ognuno poi puo avere opinioni diverse, secondo me sti giorni si è soltanto grattato il pancino e fatto selfie, ma ripeto, questo secondo me, siamo stati presi in giro troppe volte ed ora qualsiasi cosa fa, o non fa, verrà additato come il male assoluto (cosa che secondo me è)... Faccia il suo lavoro e stop, ma non a chiacchiere o sulle prime pagine, vogliamo i fatti!


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Chi ha memoria rossonera lunga, sa benissimo che il Galliani in silenzio radio è sinonimo di operatività totale. Per i prossimi quindici giorni dubito che la condizione cambierà. Silenzio, dunque.



La fiducia se la deve guadagnare e sudare adesso, almeno da parte mia... Magari domani saró felicemente costretto a ricredermi, ma ad oggi son convinto che kondo non arriverà, e domani galliani andrà ovunque ma non a montecarlo... Felicissimo di farmi smentire


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (17 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ripeto quello che ho detto anche in altri post, galliani ad oggi x quanto mi riguarda ha fatto zero, puo girare il mondo, parlare o meno, ma : 1) in questa situazione ci siamo grazie a lui e al paparino
> 2) trattative concluse positivamente zero
> 3) se la gente lo insulta o lo addita la colpa è solo sua, sta raccogliendo cio che ha seminato
> 
> Ognuno poi puo avere opinioni diverse, secondo me sti giorni si è soltanto grattato il pancino e fatto selfie, ma ripeto, questo secondo me, siamo stati presi in giro troppe volte ed ora qualsiasi cosa fa, o non fa, verrà additato come il male assoluto (cosa che secondo me è)... Faccia il suo lavoro e stop, ma non a chiacchiere o sulle prime pagine, vogliamo i fatti!



Tutti vogliamo i fatti, ma è presto per trarre conclusioni e comunque le chiacchiere le stai vedendo solo tu.
La parte sulla gente che lo insulta la sorvolo per evitare troppe discussioni


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Tutti vogliamo i fatti, ma è presto per trarre conclusioni e comunque le chiacchiere le stai vedendo solo tu.
> La parte sulla gente che lo insulta la sorvolo per evitare troppe discussioni



"Vi pare che vado a madrid per farmi dire di no da carlo?" O qualcosa di simile, gia questa basta e avanza

Sul terzo punto ho solo espresso una mia opinione ma concordo con te, forse potevo tenerla per me


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> La fiducia se la deve guadagnare e sudare adesso, almeno da parte mia... Magari domani saró felicemente costretto a ricredermi, ma ad oggi son convinto che kondo non arriverà, e domani galliani andrà ovunque ma non a montecarlo... Felicissimo di farmi smentire


Se va a Dortmund chi si lamenta


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Se va a Dortmund chi si lamenta



Se ci va e torna con chi sappiamo gia una bella botta di fiducia se la guadagna... Ma temo che in germania ci va solo x boateng


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Se ci va e torna con chi sappiamo gia una bella botta di fiducia se la guadagna... Ma temo che in germania ci va solo x boateng



E secondo te deve andare in Germania per prendere uno che va ad Arcore a supplicare il presidente di tornare? 
Magari domani va a Dortmund e torna con Hummels e Gundogan se non va a Montecarlo,che ne sappiamo


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E secondo te deve andare in Germania per prendere uno che va ad Arcore a supplicare il presidente di tornare?
> Magari domani va a Dortmund e torna con Hummels e Gundogan se non va a Montecarlo,che ne sappiamo



Tranquillo domani spicca il volo, speriamo non ci vada con le ali di Icaro...


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E secondo te deve andare in Germania per prendere uno che va ad Arcore a supplicare il presidente di tornare?
> Magari domani va a Dortmund e torna con Hummels e Gundogan se non va a Montecarlo,che ne sappiamo



Si e poi ci svegliamo sudati e agitati


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Si e poi ci svegliamo sudati e agitati



Tu ti sei già svegliato vedendo i tuoi commenti precedenti


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Tu ti sei già svegliato vedendo i tuoi commenti precedenti



Ho smesso di sognare dopo la cessione di Kakà, per non parlare di quella di thiago... Hanno distrutto i miei sogni e mi hanno tolto la speranza... Hanno giocato con il mio amore e la mia passione per il Milan, ecco perchè tutto questo astio verso galliani e B. 
Avevamo 2 dirigenti bravissimi, leonardo e Braida, il primo e stato rovinato da B e cacciato da G, il secondo è stato dato in pasto come il male... Come faccio a non odiarli?


----------



## bargnani83 (17 Giugno 2015)

galliani 2 o 3 settimane fa è andato a oporto e montercarlo nel giro di un giorno.quando è tornato in portogallo è andato per chiudere l'affare.se torna a montecarlo vuol dire che ci sono le possibilità di fare lo stesso.può essere che ci vogliano 2-3 giorni di trattative.


----------



## de sica (17 Giugno 2015)

Ho abbastanza fiducia che verrà. 
ps: ogni volta che entro nei topic di calciomercato c'è un piagnisteo.. manco fossimo il nuovo ItalNapoli.

E andatevi a rilassare con un bel aperitivo in riva al mare, magari con due chicas  . Ma chi ve lo fa fare ad essere sempre nervosi e accaniti


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (17 Giugno 2015)

Ma sono l'unico che non l'ha mai visto giocare?


----------



## George Weah (17 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ho abbastanza fiducia che verrà.
> ps: ogni volta che entro nei topic di calciomercato c'è un piagnisteo.. manco fossimo il nuovo ItalNapoli.
> 
> E andatevi a rilassare con un bel aperitivo in riva al mare, magari con due chicas  . Ma chi ve lo fa fare ad essere sempre nervosi e accaniti



Hai ragione: troppo pessimismo! Calmiamoci e aspettiamo buone notizie per domani!


----------



## sion (17 Giugno 2015)

rinnovo di de jong a un passo...fate voi


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ho abbastanza fiducia che verrà.
> ps: ogni volta che entro nei topic di calciomercato c'è un piagnisteo.. manco fossimo il nuovo ItalNapoli.
> 
> E andatevi a rilassare con un bel aperitivo in riva al mare, magari con due chicas  . Ma chi ve lo fa fare ad essere sempre nervosi e accaniti



Intanto il Napoli Valdifiori, Hysai ecc. li sta per ufficializzare.


----------



## franck3211 (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Intanto il Napoli Valdifiori, Hysai ecc. li sta per ufficializzare.



Valdifiori Kondogbia sarebbe stato oro, altro che quel morto di montolivo


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Ieri il Monaco ha chiesto all'Inter 35 milioni per Kondogbia, cifra ritenuta troppo alta per l'Inter.*





4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: Il milan resta favorito su Kondogbia mentre l'inter lo è su Imbula. Situazione in evoluzione!*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: Il milan resta favorito su Kondogbia mentre l'inter lo è su Imbula. Situazione in evoluzione!*



Bisogna avere pazienza. Sto cavolo di ragazzo ha una valutazione di 35 mln. Si può anche trattare eh. Stiamo calmi.


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Sfuma Boateng... evvai!!!!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bisogna avere pazienza. Sto cavolo di ragazzo ha una valutazione di 35 mln. Si può anche trattare eh. Stiamo calmi.


Pazienza fino a un certo punto. La rosa va rifatta ex novo quasi e a oggi abbiamo chiuso in via ufficiosa un solo acquisto. Per il giorno del raduno il grosso va fatto, non possiamo arrivare ai giorni del condom con il pisello in mano.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

*Sky: il Monaco vuole 35 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Sia il Milan che l'Inter trattano con i monegaschi. *


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Monaco vuole 35 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Sia il Milan che l'Inter trattano con i monegaschi. *



70 milioni per J.M. e Kongo Kondo. Se si vuole provare a ritornare grandi purtroppo queste sono le cifre. Per fortuna abbiamo già il miglior portiere della Serie A. Basterebbe un leader in difesa oltre quei due e magari il jolly (Ibra)


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Monaco vuole 35 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Sia il Milan che l'Inter trattano con i monegaschi. *



32+ bonus e si può fare secondo me.


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Monaco vuole 35 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Sia il Milan che l'Inter trattano con i monegaschi. *


Ma l'inter non era sul Marsigliese??


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pazienza fino a un certo punto. La rosa va rifatta ex novo quasi e a oggi abbiamo chiuso in via ufficiosa un solo acquisto. Per il giorno del raduno il grosso va fatto, non possiamo arrivare ai giorni del condom con il pisello in mano.



sarebbe carino almeno x una volta avere almeno un 85-90% della rosa già al raduno invece che aspettare il 31 agosto x sentir dire "eh ma si deve ambientare, eh ma deve rodarsi con la squadra" il ritiro estivo serve proprio a questo


----------



## il condor (17 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> sarebbe carino almeno x una volta avere almeno un 85-90% della rosa già al raduno invece che aspettare il 31 agosto x sentir dire "eh ma si deve ambientare, eh ma deve rodarsi con la squadra" il ritiro estivo serve proprio a questo



per il raduno è già tanto se abbiamo fatto fare le visite mediche a Jackson.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Monaco vuole 35 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Sia il Milan che l'Inter trattano con i monegaschi. *


Bisogna chiudere oggi stesso, con i soldi che avremmo speso per Ibra, almeno per Kondogbia bisogna chiudere senza esitazioni.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> per il raduno è già tanto se abbiamo fatto fare le visite mediche a Jackson.



grazie per avermi riportato alla realtà.. per un momento stavo ragionando come un club serio


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Monaco vuole 35 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Sia il Milan che l'Inter trattano con i monegaschi. *



Gli altri agiscono, noi facciamo telefonate.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2015)

L'Inter che sgancia 35 milioni manco su Football Manager si vede.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Monaco vuole 35 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Sia il Milan che l'Inter trattano con i monegaschi. *


----------



## 666psycho (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Monaco vuole 35 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Sia il Milan che l'Inter trattano con i monegaschi. *



eh dai, cosa saranno 5 milioni in più! basta fare i tirchi! chiudiamo sta benedetta trattativa! i soldi ci sono!


----------



## folletto (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Monaco vuole 35 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Sia il Milan che l'Inter trattano con i monegaschi. *



Ma come? Il pelato rassicura i cugini su Imbula e loro ci vogliono fregare Kondogbia? Attento Fester che non puoi toppare con Kondogbia, NON PUOI


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Comunque a mio modo di vedere la trattativa Kondogbia darà il polso di quello che sarà il mercato del Milan quest'anno... e se questi soldi di cui si dice ci sono veramente..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Monaco vuole 35 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Sia il Milan che l'Inter trattano con i monegaschi. *



Marchetti parla di richieste rigide, praticamente sono 35M non trattabili.


----------



## bargnani83 (17 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Monaco vuole 35 milioni di euro per Kondogbia. Sia il Milan che l'Inter trattano con i monegaschi. *


L'inter prima dicono che e' fuori dei giochi adesso invece no
Bah..


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Marchetti parla di richieste rigide, praticamente sono 35M non trattabili.



Vediamo se questi fantomatici soldi ci sono davvero...


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

*Su sportitalia dicono che il Milan ha offerto 22 mln per Kondogbia...*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Marchetti parla di richieste rigide, praticamente sono 35M non trattabili.


Quelli più o meno sono i prezzi... quanto pensavano di spendere per Kondogbia...


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Su sportitalia dicono che il Milan ha offerto 22 mln per Kondogbia...



mamma mia...


----------



## mark (17 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Su sportitalia dicono che il Milan ha offerto 22 mln per Kondogbia...


Che tirchi!! Tirateli fuori sti soldii


----------



## Milo (17 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi dovete capire che non è una trattativa semplice, sanno che il giocatore è richiesto, sanno che abbiamo i soldi, questi se ne approfittano sfruttandoci al massimo ma stiamo parlando di cifre che ti ci puoi comprare un fabregas, un felipe Anderson, o chi per altri quindi è normale che la società abbia esitato un attimo, io per esempio a queste cifre non lo prenderei, lo prenderei solo se abbiamo così tanti soldi che la lista degli acquisti fosse ancora lunga


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi dovete capire che non è una trattativa semplice, sanno che il giocatore è richiesto, sanno che abbiamo i soldi, questi se ne approfittano sfruttandoci al massimo ma stiamo parlando di cifre che ti ci puoi comprare un fabregas, un felipe Anderson, o chi per altri quindi è normale che la società abbia esitato un attimo, io per esempio a queste cifre non lo prenderei, lo prenderei solo se abbiamo così tanti soldi che la lista degli acquisti fosse ancora lunga



Vero, ma come è vero che chi ha i giocatori come Fabregas di sicuro se li tiene. Inoltre se non prendi Kondogbia quale altro cc potresti prendere a meno soldi che ti possa far fare un minimo il salto di qualità a metà campo?


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> *Su sportitalia dicono che il Milan ha offerto 22 mln per Kondogbia...*



Voglio sperare che non sia affidabile, perchè se partiamo da queste cifre la vedo veramente dura. 

Poi oltre a questo, se fosse vera la notizia, tutto il resto detto nei giorni scorsi era falso... si parlava di una nostra offerta a 28


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che non sia affidabile, perchè se partiamo da queste cifre la vedo veramente dura.
> 
> Poi oltre a questo, se fosse vera la notizia, tutto il resto detto nei giorni scorsi era falso... si parlava di una nostra offerta a 28



Lo ha detto Longari, comunque voglio aspettare cosa dirà Pedullà... vi informo


----------



## walter 22 (17 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Su sportitalia dicono che il Milan ha offerto 22 mln per Kondogbia...



Vabbe dai è stato bello pensare che veramente c'erano i soldi e che arrivasse sia kondo che Ibra assieme a JMartinez e magari anche un grande difensore.
Meglio tornare con i piedi per terra, ovviamente è giusto trattare per cercare di spendere meno ma tutte le ultime notizie di mercato recenti stanno subendo una brusca frenata.
Forse ci sarà veramente un grande mercato o forse no l'unica cosa che si può fare è attendere queste trattative non finiranno nel giro di pochi giorni.


----------



## markjordan (17 Giugno 2015)

B 35m x un cc ? 
la vedo + nera di ibra e di molto


----------



## Milo (17 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Vero, ma come è vero che chi ha i giocatori come Fabregas di sicuro se li tiene. Inoltre se non prendi Kondogbia quale altro cc potresti prendere a meno soldi che ti possa far fare un minimo il salto di qualità a metà campo?



Se li tengono se ti chiami Real Madrid Barcellona o Manchester United, non credo che per il ragazzo il Monaco sia il massimo...

Alternative ci possono essere ma è dura dire se costano più o meno, tipo io stravedo per Pjanic, che per me (ma può non essere così) può valere non oltre 30 mln, anche Parolo mi piacerebbe peccato per la sua età,oppure ramsey, lo stesso fabregas...


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> *Su sportitalia dicono che il Milan ha offerto 22 mln per Kondogbia...*



Ma se hanno speso 20 mln per prenderlo... cosa se ne fanno di 22?

Chiedono 35 perché vogliono fare un minimo di guadagno. 2 mln di euro sono nulla


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Comunque dicono anche che l'inter si è definitivamente defilata ed è molto vicina ad Imbula, Miranda e Murillo (quest'ultimo difensore centrale che personalmente non conosco)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Vabbe dai è stato bello pensare che veramente c'erano i soldi e che arrivasse sia kondo che Ibra assieme a JMartinez e magari anche un grande difensore.
> Meglio tornare con i piedi per terra, ovviamente è giusto trattare per cercare di spendere meno ma tutte le ultime notizie di mercato recenti stanno subendo una brusca frenata.
> Forse ci sarà veramente un grande mercato o forse no l'unica cosa che si può fare è attendere queste trattative non finiranno nel giro di pochi giorni.


Per il giorno del raduno devi presentarti con una rosa quasi completa: cosa facciamo? Rinnoviamo ai cancri in rosa perché non riusciamo a centrare gli obiettivi di mercato? D'accordo pazientare, ma neanche tanto ragazzi.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Marchetti parla di richieste rigide, praticamente sono 35M non trattabili.



Seriamente raga, qualcuno segue la ligue 1? io l'ho seguita spesso, e detto con tutta onestà, il ragazzo è forte e promettente, ma attualmente 35 mln non li vale assolutamente! Non è un giocatore che ti stravolge il centrocampo, sia chiaro. Non a caso non vedo interessamenti di squadre blasonate. Il suo valore reale si aggira intorno ai 20 mln massimo 25. Non di più. Ma perché è giovane e può migliorare. A 35 si prendono giocatori molto più forti. Esempio gundogan, xhaka, geinz,Schneiderlin, bender, ecc ecc... Non scherziamo... a questo punto andrei dal real e proverei a strappare casemiro..che probabilmente costa anche meno, o lucas silva.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà : il Milan è arrivato a 30 mln più bonus, ormai la distanza è minima e pensa possa essere colmata magari già domani.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : il Milan è arrivato a 30 mln più bonus, ormai la distanza è minima e pensa possa essere colmata magari già domani.*



Ci siamo dai!!!


----------



## Snake (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : il Milan è arrivato a 30 mln più bonus, ormai la distanza è minima e pensa possa essere colmata magari già domani.*



e la madonna, e quanto vogliono? 40 mil?


----------



## Alberto (17 Giugno 2015)

Praticamente Pedullà dice che Galliani dovrebbe andare domani a Monaco (da qui il forfait al matrimonio di Abate) per offrire 30 mln più bonus cercando di chiudere. Più tardi farà un ulteriore punto sulla situazione. Ma cmq dice che Kondo è la priorità assoluta, e che quando si ha disponibilità di soldi 2-3 mln di più è facile si possano spendere. Vi aggiorno costantemente appena sento qualcosa.


----------



## Dany20 (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : il Milan è arrivato a 30 mln più bonus, ormai la distanza è minima e pensa possa essere colmata magari già domani.*


Speriamo. Dai mi fido di Pedullà. Aspetto conferme da Di Marzio.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : il Milan è arrivato a 30 mln più bonus, ormai la distanza è minima e pensa possa essere colmata magari già domani.*



È il giocatore che ci cambia il centrocampo.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> e la madonna, e quanto vogliono? 40 mil?



35. Cioè è strano che salta tutto per 5 mln.



Dany20 ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Dai mi fido di Pedullà. Aspetto conferme da Di Marzio.



Mi è sembrato convinto anche se secondo me non è molto affidabile. Secondo me non si chiude domani però per lui i soldi ci sono e 5 mln non fanno la differenza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : il Milan è arrivato a 30 mln più bonus, ormai la distanza è minima e pensa possa essere colmata magari già domani.*


Quanto è affidabile pedullá sul Milan?


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È il giocatore che ci cambia il centrocampo.



ma assolutamente no. Ci serve anche un regista, e allora si che potremo dire di avere un signor centrocampo.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quanto è affidabile pedullá sul Milan?



Come ho detto prima, mediamente. Non è un pernacchione ma neanche mi pare un genio, si sbilancia sempre poco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come ho detto prima, mediamente. Non è un pernacchione ma neanche mi pare un genio, si sbilancia sempre poco.


Aspettiamo conferme da Di Marzio


----------



## Superpippo9 (17 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quanto è affidabile pedullá sul Milan?



Pedullà sul Milan è solitamente molto affidabile!!! molto più di Di Marzio


----------



## Jaqen (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma assolutamente no. Ci serve anche un regista, e allora si che potremo dire di avere un signor centrocampo.



Hai letto quello che hai voluto. Ci cambia il centrocampo, mica che sarà un ottimi centrocampo


----------



## Milo (17 Giugno 2015)

Mi stò perdendo, kondogbia è più un mediano o un centrocampista centrale?


----------



## walter 22 (17 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per il giorno del raduno devi presentarti con una rosa quasi completa: cosa facciamo? Rinnoviamo ai cancri in rosa perché non riusciamo a centrare gli obiettivi di mercato? D'accordo pazientare, ma neanche tanto ragazzi.



Sono d'accordo con te per il giorno del raduno la squadra deve essere quasi completa, personalmente lo avevo scritto anche in un altro topic, ma oggi non abbiamo la certezza neanche per Martinez e di sicuro non possiamo fidarci dei dirigenti che gestiscono il milan quindi penso che sia inutile farci il sangue amaro aspettando che domani arrivi l'ufficialità di qualcuno, ne va della nostra salute.


----------



## aleslash (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : il Milan è arrivato a 30 mln più bonus, ormai la distanza è minima e pensa possa essere colmata magari già domani.*



Bene così, tanto per far capire a tutti di stare calmi, il calciomercato è appena iniziato e i soldi ci sono


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : il Milan è arrivato a 30 mln più bonus, ormai la distanza è minima e pensa possa essere colmata magari già domani.*




.


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi scusate se non quoto ma è riferito a tutti,ma seriamente vi lamentate anche se spendiamo 35 milioni per quella pippa di Kondogbia? Quindi per voi 35 per Martinez e 35 per Kondogbia vuol dire che non spendono? Anzi per me se spendono 70 milioni per solo 2 giocatori vuol dire che forse hanno davvero quei 150 milioni...vorrebbe dire che si possono prendere almeno altri 2 top player o credete che hanno 70 milioni e li spendono tutti per questi 2? Ma per favore,anche se ritenete Galliani un incapace non lavora da solo!


----------



## Tobi (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : il Milan è arrivato a 30 mln più bonus, ormai la distanza è minima e pensa possa essere colmata magari già domani.*



Pedullà è un buon giornalista, diciamo che tende a sparare meno boiate rispetto ad altri colleghi. Ad esempio Di Marzio ormai ne spara di tutti i colori, e pensare che fino a due anni fa era il più affidabile. Comunque penso che se domani Galliani dovessi partire per Monaco allora ci sarebbero dei margini per trattare, attendiamo le prossime ore


----------



## Superpippo9 (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma assolutamente no. Ci serve anche un regista, e allora si che potremo dire di avere un signor centrocampo.



Infatti la differenza nella juve la fa Pirlo e non Pogba... oppure nella Roma la fa Pijanic e non Strootman... il regista non lo usa quasi più nessuno al mondo, sono le mezzali che fanno la diffrenza!!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te per il giorno del raduno la squadra deve essere quasi completa, personalmente lo avevo scritto anche in un altro topic, ma oggi non abbiamo la certezza neanche per Martinez e di sicuro non possiamo fidarci dei dirigenti che gestiscono il milan quindi penso che sia inutile farci il sangue amaro aspettando che domani arrivi l'ufficialità di qualcuno, ne va della nostra salute.


Voi non capite ragazzi, stasera non ci sta la mia ragazza a farmi le seghe, devo per forza concentrarmi sul Milan. In ogni caso....


Kondogbia


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Infatti la differenza nella juve la fa Pirlo e non Pogba... oppure nella Roma la fa Pijanic e non Strootman... il regista non lo usa quasi più nessuno al mondo, sono le mezzali che fanno la diffrenza!!!!



lol ma stai paragonando strootman e pogba a kondogbia????  

fidati di me, prima guardati 20 partite del monaco di quest'anno e poi ne riparliamo.

P.S. io non schifo il giocatore, assolutamente, ma se sarà il solo acquisto del cc non cambierà niente. Perché a noi serve anche un giocatore di qualità. Perché la roma oltre a strootman ha infatti pjanic, la juve ha pirlo e marchisio, la lazio ha biglia, se poi guardiamo all'estero nemmeno li cito.


----------



## Tobi (17 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> lol ma stai paragonando strootman e pogba a kondogbia????
> 
> fidati di me, prima guardati 20 partite del monaco di quest'anno e poi ne riparliamo.
> 
> P.S. io non schifo il giocatore, assolutamente, ma se sarà il solo acquisto del cc non cambierà niente. Perché a noi serve anche un giocatore di qualità. Perché la roma oltre a strootman ha infatti pjanic, la juve ha pirlo e marchisio, la lazio ha biglia, se poi guardiamo all'estero nemmeno li cito.



Strootman ad oggi cosa ha dimostrato? è forte per carità ma è fragile come il burro.
Pogba rispetto a Kondogbia ha più skills nel repertorio e più gesti tecnici ma ha meno personalità nei match che contano. Guarda le partite che ha fatto Kondo contro le big sia in campionato e sia in europa e ne riparliamo


----------



## Casnop (17 Giugno 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Infatti la differenza nella juve la fa Pirlo e non Pogba... oppure nella Roma la fa Pijanic e non Strootman... il regista non lo usa quasi più nessuno al mondo, sono le mezzali che fanno la diffrenza!!!!



Il Barcellona di Luis Enrique non ha un regista.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà : il Milan è arrivato a 30 mln più bonus, ormai la distanza è minima e pensa possa essere colmata magari già domani.*



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona di Luis Enrique non ha un regista.


Busquets ha piedi ottimi... Se non vuoi il regista servono le mezzali tecniche, poco cambia.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Strootman ad oggi cosa ha dimostrato? è forte per carità ma è fragile come il burro.
> Pogba rispetto a Kondogbia ha più skills nel repertorio e più gesti tecnici ma ha meno personalità nei match che contano. Guarda le partite che ha fatto Kondo contro le big sia in campionato e sia in europa e ne riparliamo



Beh dai non è un caso che la roma è calata tantissimo nel gioco da quando manca lui, che insieme a pjanic fanno un cc di tutto rispetto. Io cmq tengo a precisare che non sto schifando il francese, però non basta per stravolgere il nostro centrocampo. Certo tutto dipende da sinisa e da come vuole giocare, ma al milan servono giocatori dai piedi buoni, basta solo muscoli e corsa. Un pò di fosforo non fa male, e nelle partite che contano per l'appunto fanno la differenza proprio questi giocatori. Pogba senza offesa, è in questo momento nettamente migliore. A parte che sono due giocatori differenti, pogba garantisce anche tanti gol, cosa che kondogbia ancora non fa. Ed è anche meno tecnico del giocatore della juve. 


Casnop ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona di Luis Enrique non ha un regista.



però ha rakitic e iniesta 



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Busquets ha piedi ottimi... Se non vuoi il regista servono le mezzali tecniche, poco cambia.



esatto


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio. Domani cena Galliani e Kondogbia. Prima bisogna trovare l'accordo col giocatore poi con il Monaco.*


----------



## Andre96 (17 Giugno 2015)

Fortuna che doveva prendere un giocatore...ora che parla con Kondogbia e ora che parla col Monaco...


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio. Domani cena Galliani e Kondogbia. Prima bisogna trovare l'accordo col giocatore poi con il Monaco.*



Altro giro, altra mangiata


----------

